# Wind & Bug deflectors



## BC X-Trail (Jul 26, 2006)

I am considering buying the Nissan sunroof wind deflector and hood/bug deflector. 
Do they work and can you install them yourself?
PS. 14 days with our new X-Trail and enjoying it.


----------



## drtdvl (May 29, 2006)

I bought the hood deflector when I purchased the X-Trail (but had the dealer install it). It only took them about 15 minutes to put it on. My only problem with it is that it doesn't cover the entire width of the hood and I am currently debating whether I should cover the exposed area with 3M Rockguard except I think it'll look funny.

I did not purchase the wind deflector but I believe there are a few posts about it on the forum site.


----------



## bguy (Feb 27, 2007)

Can anyone with the hood and/or side window deflectors confirm whether they have encountered or heard of any problem with auto car wash? 

I saw from another website that someone had a problem with his hood and sunroof deflectors at the auto car wash, specifically due to the blow-dryer, that he had to get them removed. It wasn't an X-trail that he's talking about though.

I'm thinking about getting the hood & window deflectors from the dealer but wonder if there will be any problem as I machine wash my car sometimes.

Thanks.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

BC X-Trail said:


> I am considering buying the Nissan sunroof wind deflector and hood/bug deflector.
> Do they work and can you install them yourself?
> PS. 14 days with our new X-Trail and enjoying it.


I purchased the hood protector about 4 months after I bought my Xtrail, due to all the rock chips I was getting on top of my hood. It didn't take me long, about 20 minutes or so which includes washing the hood (installed during winter). Haven't noticed any more rock chips on my hood since I installed it.

There were issues with the sunrood deflector, do a search for this.

As far as the window deflectors, I think there was an issue with the factory ones. They slide underneath as oppose to sticking on. See Maxdax for prices on the stick on version. I don't have these, but have bought them for my previous vehicles.

Greg


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

We had the front protector put on before we picked up our new X-Trail.
Don't have the wind deflectors.

As for the carwash thing I can provide some input. I work part-time at one of those full service ones. You know, where they hand dry and vacuum your car too?

The actual carwash tunnel is exactly like any other soft cloth wash. I've seen literally thousands of cars come through. Many have those sorts of add-on accessories and incidents of damage to them are few and far between from what I've seen. I've personally put our X-Trail through at least 100 times without incident. Free carwashes is a nice perk.

That being said, there is signage galore before you come in listing all the things we are NOT responsible for. Damage to these types of add-ons is one of them.


----------



## bguy (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks to Oreo & Rockford for the info. I'll pick up the hood deflector from the dealership then.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I have the front deflector and it is fine and easy to install. 

The sunroof deflector is also easy to install and cuts down the wind noise considerably. 

I also have the window visors and they work great. The only problem I had was when they were new. For the first day or two every time I would put the driver window up using the "auto up" function it would go back down again. The directions mentioned this and that this would stop once the visors were seated properly.

Window visors should come as standard equipment on most cars in BC.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

bc=british columbia/before christ/bloodey canada/bells country? sorry - i'm a Brit


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> bc=british columbia/before christ/bloodey canada/bells country? sorry - i'm a Brit


BC = *Be Careful* or the moderator will be on top of you in no time. hehehehe 

The wonders of Google BC


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

wot! agin? 

good mornin' Jalal - or evenin or whatever


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> bc=british columbia/before christ/*bloodey canada*/bells country? sorry - i'm a Brit


TMHM,

Hey!
you really get in everybody's face don't you? 

Youre like a BI (british invasion) all on your own (well with Knigth & Flynn....)


----------



## spiro (Jul 20, 2005)

There are some auto-washes, in my area at least, where you can inform the system that you've got a hood deflector when you enter your code. What this does is prevent the part of the dryer which drops down and follows the contour of your car, from dropping down. It's this piece, I think, that causes the problem, since it causes a blast of hot air to push against the deflector in the wrong direction, not only straining the clips but also warping the plastic. So, if there's a way to prevent this, there shouldn't be an issue.

That being said, occasionally that feature seems broken, so the dryer drops down anyway. When that happens, I just hurry through the dryer portion of the wash (it's not one of the ones that tows you from one end to the other). Also, when the dryer doesn't drop down, you're only getting blasted from the sides, so your vehicle doesn't dry as much. Ah well...



bguy said:


> Can anyone with the hood and/or side window deflectors confirm whether they have encountered or heard of any problem with auto car wash?
> 
> I saw from another website that someone had a problem with his hood and sunroof deflectors at the auto car wash, specifically due to the blow-dryer, that he had to get them removed. It wasn't an X-trail that he's talking about though.
> 
> ...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm sorry guys but I take good care of my exy and never taken it in one of these automated car wash places cause they'll leave scratches on your car in the long run. I prefer hand wash places and I also enjoy washing it myself. The result is that 4 years later my exy is still in showroom condition, all I need to do is polish it every 2-3 months and it looks like a million bucks 

I have the hood protector and weathershields on my exy and never had any problems with any of them for the past 4 years.

Mad hat Man: I told you mate. hahahahaha 

Marc: BI. hehehehehehehe


----------



## x-trail extreme (Jul 24, 2006)

I have all the wind deflectors installed in my exy since I got her. I haven't had any problems with any of the pieces except for the sunroof.....I put it through one of those carwash stations at Esso or Shell more than once and a rubber piece keeps coming off and dangling on my roof. Waiting for a warm day to put it back on. I usually go through a hand wash station, but since I moved out here in Ottawa I haven't been able to find one. Otherwise the wind deflectors are great cosmetic pieces that are functional too! If anyone lives in Ottawa and can suggest places of great wand wash stations it would be much appreciated.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

ValBoo said:


> Hey! you really get in everybody's face don't you?
> Youre like a BI (british invasion) all on your own (well with Knigth & Flynn....)


I'm not sure how to take that Valboo. As you seem to have an issue with Mad Hatter, he's obviously not to everyone's taste, then I suggest you sort it out with him privately, don't drag me into it. If you've got an issue with me for some unclear reason then do the same.

I defended you against bad manners a short while ago when you were described by someone as petty-minded for complaining to a new user about "shouting" and don't expect them from you. You thanked me in a PM for supporting you and gave me some "reputation" points. I didn't defend you for any nursery-school points, I defended you because the comments towards you were unnecessary.

The owners of this board presumably expect you to set an example. I saw your other post to Mad Hatter followed by locking the thread to prevent a reply and if any moderator behaved like that on the board I run I'd kick them straight off. This forum isn't much used and that isn't surprising given your tantrums. The board I run, nothing to do with cars, gets 20,000 visitors a day which I put down to good welcoming moderators. So if we want this resource to thrive and not die let's all grow up a bit and understand that not everyone we meet on the net will be to our taste. There may be cultural differences too so we all have to learn to give and take.


----------



## spiro (Jul 20, 2005)

I completely agree. Unfortunately, there are no hand wash places around here. There are "self serve" bays, where you pay for access to the equipment to wash it yourself. I prefer those, but in a cold Canadian winter, or when I'm not dressed appropriately, the self-serve option isn't practical. Fortunately, there are some auto-washes which are brushless.



aussietrail said:


> I'm sorry guys but I take good care of my exy and never taken it in one of these automated car wash places cause they'll leave scratches on your car in the long run. I prefer hand wash places and I also enjoy washing it myself. The result is that 4 years later my exy is still in showroom condition, all I need to do is polish it every 2-3 months and it looks like a million bucks
> 
> I have the hood protector and weathershields on my exy and never had any problems with any of them for the past 4 years.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, I think this thread jinxed me. On the way in to work this morning (on HWY 401) a chunk of ice or something - not sure what exactly - flew up from under the car in front of us and smacked hard into the front of the X-Trail. I saw immediately that the guard was broken. Turns out that's all that's broken so I suppose I should be happy as that's precisly what it's there for.
So now we need a new one. I remember they were on sale at our dealer a long while back installed for $99. 
But I may take this "opportunity" to get a different style of guard - one with more coverage. I know I've seen pictures on here one ones like that...


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Rockford, I just picked the front guard two days ago for $75 at the dealer (it's kind of larger that the one I've seen in many pics). Of course that was a discount with the purchase of the vehicle but without installation. I always said that those kind of add-on are way too overrated (by that I mean unnecessary expensive). Anyway, I also found the sunroof deflector at one Canadian Tire which if for up to 32.5 inches in width and it fits just right.

One thing I am having a hard time installing are the pedals for an automatic trans but I thing I just need some more time and patience with it. Overall I'll finish installation over the weekend.


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

Would you have the model number handy for the sunroof delector you purchased from Canadian Tire? Also how much was it? Is it easy to install?

Thanks,
Sanj


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*NIssan X-Trail Sunroof Deflector*

From someone who has experienced several times the faults of the Nissan Sunroof Deflector and the rubber piece between it and the roof.... it is held on by two plastic wire wrap ties in black that are obviously not heat/cold resistant. This is especially noticeable in Winter, when you take your car to a automatic car wash, the ones that don't touch your car to get off the winter slime, slush and salt. When you go in from the freezing cold temperature and then the water jets hit the deflector the cheap, plastic wire wrap ties snap! Yes Snap and this then allows the rubber piece to start flying off.... This is a Nissan defect that they will not admit. 

When my first piece flew off... I was on the TransCanada and I was holding all the way to the dealer... they could not order a new piece so the ordered me a new deflector and re-installed a brand new one. The second time it started to fly off they installed new crappy tie wraps... the third time they glued under my suggestion the rubber piece and I have not had a problem since. I also replace the tie wraps twice a year myself until I can find them small enough to fit made with Silicone to withstand the heat and cold of our wonderful Canadian Weather.

Hope that helps and I would suggest that anyone that has this defector do a regular check on the two tie wraps... yes this means getting into the middle of your X-Trail opening the roof and standing on your seats with socks or bare feet... it is a pain.... while your up there have your better half or whoever drive you around town and you can wave just like the queen...on that note.. time to end this now... LOL

Stephen






BC X-Trail said:


> I am considering buying the Nissan sunroof wind deflector and hood/bug deflector.
> Do they work and can you install them yourself?
> PS. 14 days with our new X-Trail and enjoying it.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

sanj101ca said:


> Would you have the model number handy for the sunroof delector you purchased from Canadian Tire? Also how much was it? Is it easy to install?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sanj


Sanj, it's a brand of Windflector and the Canadian Tire number is 41-1803-6. UPN is 7 25478 00006 1, you should be able to quote withe CT number at any retailer store and it cost me just $44 + Tx. Yes, it's easy to install b/c it comes with 3M two-sided adhesive tape. Hope this helps.


----------



## daomin (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi all,

Really glad find this forum and reading all your great inputs.
Bought my 2006 X-trail SE in Dec. 2005. Love it.
Now thinking about buying a hood deflector to protect the wind shield which already got a few chips from highway trips and that hurt me.
But the problem is only one choice so far found and it covers only part of the hood/wind shield ---- too bad no 3rd-party parts available coz X-trail not available in US market.
Any information?

Thanks.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

I haven't been able to find the hood deflector as an after market in any store so I purchased from the dealer. Got it for $78 CAN. I am still looking for the windows wind deflector otherwise I'll have to order them from the dealer too. Saw a set for a Pathfinder at CT but not sure if they will fit in the X-Trail.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

xtrailer said:


> Saw a set for a Pathfinder at CT but not sure if they will fit in the X-Trail.


Doubt that they will - - sorry.

On a somewhat related matter, here's some info re the side window deflectors....

The "in-channel" ones from the dealer are quite nice - had a set on my '05 X-T.

Only thing is that they are a tad close to the window when it's part way down and can "rattle" somewhat.

On the Bonavista I have the external mount ones - no rattles issues BUT...

They're not quite as "nice" as the others - they seem/look large and I had to fit the lower piece behind the side mirror housing....

I may go back to the "in-channel" ones.....

For what it's worth...............

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

Just got a quote on a hood deflector from my local Nissan dealership for $85. To have them install it would come out to $140. Wondering if its hard to install on your own or worth having the dealer install it for me.
thanks


----------



## bguy (Feb 27, 2007)

Waxen said:


> Just got a quote on a hood deflector from my local Nissan dealership for $85. To have them install it would come out to $140. Wondering if its hard to install on your own or worth having the dealer install it for me.
> thanks


I just had mine done less than a month ago. In my opinion, it's not worth the extra $55 to have it installed by the dealership. There's no special tool required. You'll just need a screwdriver and a measure tape. It took me an hour by myself and it would have been much easier and faster (probably a 20 minutes job) if you can get someone to hold the deflector for you while you're putting on the clips and screws. 

I'd suggest that you try out the position of the bumpons before actually sticking them on the hood in order to ensure a perfect fit (so that there won't be any space between the bumpons and the deflector).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks bguy. So is the deflector screwed onto the hood somehow or is it hooked on the hood and held in place by the hood being closed?
thanks


----------



## corykg (Mar 28, 2007)

If its the same as most, there are a few clips that slide over the edge of your hood. You line up the clips correctly to match holes on the wind deflector, then attach the deflector to the clips with some screws. After this there are some stickon bumps that you put on the hood behind the deflector to stabilize it a bit more.


Here is a pic of a semi-similar install method :


----------



## bguy (Feb 27, 2007)

corykg said:


> If its the same as most, there are a few clips that slide over the edge of your hood. You line up the clips correctly to match holes on the wind deflector, then attach the deflector to the clips with some screws. After this there are some stickon bumps that you put on the hood behind the deflector to stabilize it a bit more.
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of a semi-similar install method :



That's similar to the X-trail hood deflector mechanism: bumpons to be put between the hood and the deflector. The deflector is secured with 4 clips that are tighten with screws. There's no screws (or any drilling) directly to the hood.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

The dealer put on our first one. When it got smashed I installed its replacement myself. Very simple. Granted, I had everything already there in place to work off of so that may have had something to do with it but still.


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for the diagram and hints on how to do. Seems like it shouldn't be a problem to attach it. Better the $55 in my pocket instead of the dealerships.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Would be nice if next time someone would take the time to take some snapshots during the installation and post them here. I certainly will the next time I install anything. Although corykg's image is very helpful as well. Thanks everyone.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey xtrailer (the pics seeker) LOL  You really don't need to have any pics or instructions to fit the hood protector as it is VERY straight forward and already comes with all the kit (small screws) to attach to existing screw holes under your hood. If I say that it takes 10 minutes to install it, I'd be exaggerating. That's how easy it is to install and if the dealer is charging 55 bucks to have this little accessory fitted, then they're ripping you guys off badly!!

Some installations are not even worth spending time taking photos of and this is certainly one of them  You'd probably spend more time taking photos than doing the actual install of the hood protector.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

He he, I guess you are right aussie it takes a while taking the pictures, editing, uploading and then presenting them. I just finished a small set of them here: http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/87399-aftermarket-radio-installation.html#post1174245

In any case, I already have the hood protector and if it's as easy to install it as you describe it, I'll give it a go in the weekend.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nissan Sunroof deflector III*

Well it happened again... third time tonight, and I just left a nasty voice message with Serge at Metro Nissan who is the new Service/Parts Manager.

I was driving home and bang....the deflector is flapping in the wind again...My son is with me and I went oh no..not again...I opened the sunroof and put my hand in the top to grab the deflector. I drove home cursing...as this is strike three with the original Nissan Part! They replaced it for free last year!

I came home unscrewed the deflector and called Metro Nissan. I am pissed that the same stupid part keeps breaking! What a piece of crap, held on by cheap plastic and two nylon tie wraps that are obviously not made for our weather. 

Again if I did not catch this part and it flew off into another car...why does this always happen to me on the highway!

I will let you all know how this works out tomorrow when I hear back from them!


Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Metro Nissan Follow Up - Sunroof Deflector - X-Trail*

Well...

Again my dealer comes through. Serge just called at 8:00am and was laughing and said at least your not mad or screaming! I told him that he should know me by now that that is not my style and I laughed.

He told me that he ordered a new replacement and that as soon as it comes in they will replace it! 

We also discussed that when I go for servicing they will check this each time to make sure that this never happens again.

Serge is extremely nice and great to deal with and why I love dealing with Metro Nissan in Lasalle, Quebec.

If any of you have a Sunroof Deflector, check it monthly!!! Look to see if the tie wraps are broken and if they are replace them before you have a flapping deflector and could cause damage and harm.

Stephen


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Achilles' Heel*

Hi Stephen:

This sun roof deflector has been your X-Ts Achilles' Heel right from the get-go.

So far you've been lucky enough to "catch" it in time - each time.

And your right about Serge - my limited dealings with him on the "rear fog light" were excellent.

Your planned course of "preventative" maintenance "may" work - - but if it doesn't, you may end up with an expensive repair bill for the following car...

Did you ever consider ditching the OEM product and go with an after-market one.

I've not heard one complaint from those that I know who use the after-market one.

Just some "food-for-thought"....

Cheers = Roger


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*AfterMarket*

I have thought about it but after discussing this with Serge and several people (My Boss/Friend) who builds Custom Hot Rods.... the aftermarket attach to the vehicle by tape and this traps moisture, dirt, etc... which could cause other issues. The X-Trail OEM is a better alternative although... there is an obvious defect that Nissan must address.

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Steve, after hearing what you went through with the so called "Genuine" nissan product, I can no longer rate it to be both up to scratch in terms of quality or safety compared to the aftermarket one which I know really well.

It is a great safety concern and if I was you, I wouldn't even bother fitting the Nissan one after what had happened. You could easily miss it getting dislodged the next time and any of the other xtrailers following you could see this sunroof deflector flying in their direction like a rocket.

I am even more surprised that Nissan Canada are still selling it after getting proof of the defect associated with it. They could be liable for any future damage caused by it and it can be considered breaking the law from a "safety" perspective when a company/retailer is selling a defective product to the market.


----------



## ejm (Nov 14, 2004)

Stephen
I had the Nissan deflector installed before I too delivery in June 2004. I still have the original tie wraps that the dealer installed. However, today, after reading your post I installed a 2'nd tie wrap overtop of the first one on each side. This may help solve your problem.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Deflector*

Thanks for the comments.. our winters in Montreal are harsh on any vehicles and our roads are probably the worst in North America...the after markets that are currently available I do not like at all. I do like the Nissan and i honestly do not think it is Nissan paying or covering the replacements, it's the dealer!

Nissan Canada did not care when my bars came loose... remember that post! Why would they care now. As you said... when it flies off and hits someone .. maybe then! The dealer, Metro Nissan is the one that should be applauded for looking after and understanding the issue and the seriousness of the situation. (We all know that they read this forum)

As for the Tie wraps...I like your idea...I am also going to look for silicone tie wraps that are not temperature sensitive...

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry Steve, you missed my point!

This deflector is being sold by the dealers as a *Genuine Nissan Accessory* which we all know is known for quality and workmanship. EVERY genuine nissan accessory that is being offered by Nissan worldwide undergoes testing for both quality and safety compliance before it is offered to the public. In the case of this deflector, it has obviously failed these tests when used in real-life situation and with your type of extreme weather conditions.

It is worth noting that this deflector is only sold by Nissan Canada and is not available in other parts of the world as a genuine nissan accessory.

Now, what am trying to say, is that replacing this deflector by your caring dealer every year is a very generous gesture from their end, but am afraid that by them doing so, they have just increased the possibility of causing 3rd party damage on the road if it does come loose before being checked again at your next service.

Using sub-standard attachment points (like tie wraps and the like) to secure a genuine product is not the ideal way and it is not something I (as a customer) would expect to do after paying big bucks for it. But above all, I won't be feeling comfortable driving around with it and endangering the cars on the road and hoping I can catch it in time before it flies off!

There are other choices on the market which will do the job perfectly well and for MANY years, without having the need to stick your hand out of the sunroof to hold on to that precious sunroof wind deflector before seeing it fly away


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*It is a Nissan part*

I got your message.. LOL... and it is a genuine Nissan Part! and as Serge from Metro Nissan stated, very different from every other Nissan Sunroof deflector. As for the Tie Wraps... they are part of it! the actual Sunroof Deflector is held on by a plastic part that is screwed into the side rails! The Plastic parts are attached to the Deflector on each side and held in by only one plastic piece(I do not know what else to call it.. it is not a screw or bolt). Under the front of the deflector is a rubber strip that is attached to the deflector between the body and deflector to act as a barrier from water, snow, wind etc and to keep a seal. This piece is held in place by two clips equally spaced apart held on to the top of the deflector by two plastic tie wraps! Like other genuine Nissan Parts... Nissan jobs them out..obviously this one cannot pass the Montreal Canada Winters!

You are correct in stating that Nissan Canada should be responsible...well my friend, in North America...this does not happen very easily. yes the dealer is top notch and why it's successful.. the big auto makers still have much to learn.

Stephen


P.S. I still love my X-Trail and Nissan and remember this is not a critical part that Nissan would care about as they do not sell many.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

You talk about tie wraps, screwed in plastics to the side rails, etc. I still can't figure out the setup. Can you be more specific? I got the stick-in from CT but would like to see your setup as per the dealer.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> P.S. I still love my X-Trail and Nissan and remember this is not a critical part that Nissan would care about as they do not sell many.


There is no reason to hate your exy and one day Nissan would surely consider it a "critical" part when they're faced with an insurance claim for the damages their genuine accessory has caused! I just hope it won't be you involved in this claim and hope that none of the Canadian xtrail owners behind you when it happens


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Here are images ....*

You asked.... remember that the long rubber piece that is held on under the lip of the Deflector is missing as it flew off, this is held by the clips and tie wraps! I hope the picture make this clearer for all of you as to be able to look for this if you own one of these.

When you look at the whole deflector, from the top, you will see a whole this is where(it's also missing) the plug holds the tie wrap which is hooked into one of the clips (broken one i n the pieces image that holds the long rubber strip under the deflector between it and the X-Trail.

Stephen




















































xtrailer said:


> You talk about tie wraps, screwed in plastics to the side rails, etc. I still can't figure out the setup. Can you be more specific? I got the stick-in from CT but would like to see your setup as per the dealer.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Who else has this problem*

I'm a fairly active and avid reader of this forum (and others)...

I don't recall seeing any other member indicate that they have had the same problems as Stephen has been experiencing....

I had one of these on my previous X-T and it was fault-free while I had the vehicle for a period in excess of 1 year - it went thru my Newfoundland Winter - which are know to be somewhat severe - and did not do what Stephen's has been doing 2 or 3 times now.

We also took that vehicle on a vacation of some 6K, with a lot of highway driving at high speeds. Again, no issues with the sunroof deflector.

So if the product is the same - what's the only possible difference ? - the installation. Mine was also dealer installed and the instructions are far from rocket-science....

Suggestion for Stephen - why don't you have a go at installing it yourself - knowing you, I'm sure that you will follow the letter-of-the-law and then even "overdo" the installation.

I sent you some pics of mine some time ago and you now have your old one in hand to get a close up & personal look at the way it goes together.

Just a thought - nothing to loose.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Instructions*

Roger,


Your install and mine were identical from the pictures, nothing different. I am in the garage at Metro Nissan on everything they do, remember they know me and how I take care of my X-Trail. As you said it is not rocket science to install this.. LOL ... 

Our weather and your are different but here in Montreal we have several big differences, our roads are third world and need major repairs, not good for any vehicle and they blame this on the amount of truckers that pass through our roads. The lack of regular mandatory Vehicle inspections leaving vehicles that should not be on the road.. adding to the condition of our roads. The winters, while you get more snow are harsher and with the lack of cleaning quickly, the amount of road salt they dump... the extreme weather changes from -30 one day to plus 30 the next... it goes on.

What is causing this to repeat failure is beyond me or my dealer, they are also at a loss, but the design of this deflector while is great, it's parts are inferior and use cheap plastic. Yes the Deflector is UV manufactured but I bet everything else is not.

I do not know what to tell you, bad luck, I doubt it, It is a product that cannot stand up to the Montreal Weather extremes, blame it on global warming!!! LOL... another thing to... lets tell Gore! LOL... OK.. that's another topic.

Stephen




Canada's Far East said:


> I'm a fairly active and avid reader of this forum (and others)...
> 
> I don't recall seeing any other member indicate that they have had the same problems as Stephen has been experiencing....
> 
> ...


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Yo Stephen:

Got an even better suggestion for you - - move to Newfoundland - you and family will be welcomed with open arms  

    
Roger


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Sometimes...*

Hey,

I have so many friends that have left Montreal to Newfoundland, that I am in touch with... it's a though for when I am older! If our wonderful Mayor of Montreal and Wonderful Premier (I say this while I gag) ever wake up... they will see how bad our city is and how it is falling apart! 

Don't get me wrong I love Quebec, it's culture, it's people, and Montreal...but we need to clean up this City and bring back the reputation that Montreal once had.

Stephen





Canada's Far East said:


> Yo Stephen:
> 
> Got an even better suggestion for you - - move to Newfoundland - you and family will be welcomed with open arms
> 
> ...


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

You talk about Montreal...you should see the f*%^ mess is in Toronto (hate this city). I wish I had a good chance for a job with a god pay somewhere in Quebec Montreal or BC (my favorite). Hell, I would even go the NW Territories.


----------



## Ottawa-X (Apr 15, 2007)

SCHESBH - I just bought the sunroof deflector yesterday and haven't put it on, concerned about what I am reading in these threads.

Is the simple fix just putting on strong, non-plastic tie wraps that stand up to UV and the weather? These MUST be available somewhere since many people use them for other things outside. Or is there more to it than that?

I really don't want mine coming off - ever. Nor do I really want to have to check it once per month. If I am going to put it on, I want to know it wiill stay on for a few years.

Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Toronto*

Now.. don't anyone get mad at me... but I may be the only Canadian and especially Montreal'er who likes Toronto! OK... flame me if you want... I have had nothing but great visits to Toronto... ok.. were off topic!

Stephen




xtrailer said:


> You talk about Montreal...you should see the f*%^ mess is in Toronto (hate this city). I wish I had a good chance for a job with a god pay somewhere in Quebec Montreal or BC (my favorite). Hell, I would even go the NW Territories.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Ottawa*

First... after my last post... OTTAWA is also on my top list! LOL.. (I better stop or Marc will nuke my posts)

Should you be concerned, of course, will it happen to you.. no one knows. Since I have had so many problems with this particular Deflector, I thought it was important enough for everyone to know.

It's not that I am doing anything different and I only have 48k on my X-Trail in less than three years, so mileage has nothing to do with it. My X-Trail stays outdoors all year... what can it be, who knows.

To your comments.. I have looked for tie wraps that are temperature sensitive (Silicone) UV protected, etc.. and have yet to find them in the size we need. That was last year... I will be looking again shortly and I recommend that if you find any or I do... to let eveyone know!

Checking it once a month takes less than a minute and for safety concerns, I would recommend that you do this as I am going to do this as well. Our Aussie friend made valuable points that if it flies off and hits someone behind, it will not be a pleasant situation for anyone.

Since not having it on... and now driving with my sunroof open, the noise and wind is different and I can't wait for my replacement to be installed!

Stephen





Ottawa-X said:


> SCHESBH - I just bought the sunroof deflector yesterday and haven't put it on, concerned about what I am reading in these threads.
> 
> Is the simple fix just putting on strong, non-plastic tie wraps that stand up to UV and the weather? These MUST be available somewhere since many people use them for other things outside. Or is there more to it than that?
> 
> ...


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Isolated Case ??*

For the benefit of Ottawa X and others, I must reiterate my earlier comments.....

This seems to me to be an "isolated" incident - as far as I know, Stephen is the only member that reported this fault....and on more than 1 occasion...

If you look at the pictures of other members rides, you will see that they too have sunroof deflectors and nobody else seems to be reporting this problem.

I had mine on for over a year and drove as much mileage as Stephen does in 2 years - incident free. Since I traded the X-T with the sun roof deflector, I have seen it many times lately - guess what ? the SR deflector is still there.

My recommendation - put it on and enjoy the benefits.

I plan to buy another and put it on # 0001 - just as it comes in the box, with no special tie downs...and I suspect that it will be as trouble free as the last one.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*It may still be there.. BUT*

Remember it may still be there BUT!!! and I use this lightly.... all if takes is one of the cheap tie wraps to break and if you don't notice this it will come off with the correct conditions... My dealer is telling everyone to check their tie wraps regularly! I am sure that if everyone opens their Sunroof stick their heads in and looks a the tie wraps, someone will find one broken, if not both!

Stephen







Canada's Far East said:


> For the benefit of Ottawa X and others, I must reiterate my earlier comments.....
> 
> This seems to me to be an "isolated" incident - as far as I know, Stephen is the only member that reported this fault....and on more than 1 occasion...
> 
> ...


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*DOOM & GLOOM*



SCHESBH said:


> Remember it may still be there BUT!!! and I use this lightly.... all if takes is one of the cheap tie wraps to break and if you don't notice this it will come off with the correct conditions... My dealer is telling everyone to check their tie wraps regularly! I am sure that if everyone opens their Sunroof stick their heads in and looks a the tie wraps, someone will find one broken, if not both!
> 
> Stephen


Stephen:

There are usually 3 sides to every story.....

I'm just trying to present one of them.

You are a long-standing member of this forum and people respect your opinion - as do I.

And I do believe that other members could/would be influenced by your views, based on real-life experiences.

However, the fact that you have had this problem more than once, does not mean that ever OEM sun roof deflector is suddenly going to fall off every X-Trail out there  

I'm just trying to bring some "balance" to this thread and present another view point.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Roger,

I am also basing my judgement on Steve's experience, but mainly after seeing pics of what the mounting kit consists of. I believe it has great potentials for coming off with such sub-quality mounting kit and Steve is trying to make you guys aware of the danger. Had the dependancy on those tie wraps been secondary, it wouldn't have mattered much, but it is obviously the main strength of having the deflector hold in place and it is far from ideal.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Thank you both*

Well said by the both of you and I thank you as well... it is not properly designed and to me safety is an issue and while others may not "yet" have a problem, it is better to be informed of any potential problems that may arise. The images show what people should be aware of the parts and potential problems. We are here to help each other through this forum and even if only one person has an issue.. and it's repeatable.. it should be known.

Stephen




aussietrail said:


> Roger,
> 
> I am also basing my judgement on Steve's experience, but mainly after seeing pics of what the mounting kit consists of. I believe it has great potentials for coming off with such sub-quality mounting kit and Steve is trying to make you guys aware of the danger. Had the dependancy on those tie wraps been secondary, it wouldn't have mattered much, but it is obviously the main strength of having the deflector hold in place and it is far from ideal.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Pics of 4 mounting points*


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent, now we are talking. Seems like a pretty secure setup. I dont' understand why and how some are having problems. Maybe it has to do with who ever is doing the installation. I am still installing the one from CT with the 3M tape. Let's see how long it will hold. Good pictures CFE, keep it that way.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the photos Roger.

Let me guys as you this question:

Is there any 3M tape applied to the front edge of the deflector at all to help it stick in place?

The reason for my question is that, if there is no 3M tape at all, then the full dependency of securing this deflector in place will be the 2 front attachments with cable ties and with the amount of air pressure (while driving) this stream of air will be forced to find its way under the front edge of the deflector therefore causing the front edge to lift up and put an enormous strain on the cable ties which will be trying to pull the deflector downwards while it is being pushed upwards by air pressure. The broken clip in Steve's photo explains exactly just that.

By applying 3M tape to the front edge of the deflector you will be eliminating any chance of air flow coming in from the front edge of the deflector and forcing it upwards and I think this will solve the problem.

The side attachments displayed in Roger's photo have no bearing besides stoping the deflector moving sideways. They will not stop the deflector from flying should the front 2 attachments snap.

That's my 2 cents worth on this anyway.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Deflector*

Ok... first off from the front of the deflector is a strip of rubber from right to left.. or left to right that sits between the deflector and the X-Trail roof.. so no air can come in and lift it. The ties hold two clips that hold this as you can see in Rogers Photo's... the issue is that if and when one of the two tie wraps breaks it lets go and then if sudden wind.. maybe ice, rain, snow.. who knows.. get there it comes loose and flies off.. leaving a gap that air can get under. When this happens it could then cause the two clips that are holding it on both sides to the Rail to also break and also fly off.

I went to my dealer tonight and picked up my new replacement and gave them the original. Someone mentioned possible installation problems... well I have had three Certified Nissan Installer and I doubt that. Also I opened the box tonight and read the not rocket science instructions to install it... it is very straight forward.. but there is something that is of notice...

"Periodically check to make sure that all the hardware is in place and that the deflector is secure"


Need I say more....as it was what I suggested in a previous post!

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

OK Steve, that rubber strip should be replaced with 3M tape and that is what I would have done, cause with the car travelling at high speed on the highway, the rubber strip will not be enough to stop the air coming through the gap between the edge of the deflector and the surface of the roof.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Rubber strip*

Well it gets better... after the second time, the rubber strip which is designed to attach to the bottom of the deflector by sliding on.. then it also has a flat piece on the opposite side that lies perfectly with the roof of the X-Trail. Well we glued it on the last time! LOL.... I am telling you it's the weather here in Montreal!...plus I am jinxed by this piece!  As to your tape idea.. the spacing is to big for tape!

Stephen




aussietrail said:


> OK Steve, that rubber strip should be replaced with 3M tape and that is what I would have done, cause with the car travelling at high speed on the highway, the rubber strip will not be enough to stop the air coming through the gap between the edge of the deflector and the surface of the roof.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I give-up. hahahahaha Install this damn thing at your own risk, am just glad I don't have a sunroof and don't live in Montreal. hehehehe


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Me to*

I was laughing at your post ... this was great posting.. and we at least informed everyone of a possible potential problem and that is what this is about and why this forum and yours in Australia exist. Hey it is at my own risk and anyone else, but as I found out last night, my dealer has been paying for the replacements each time, Nissan Canada washes their hands of any issues. Does this surprise me, not at all since this is typical North American thinking by the Auto Manufacturers but more with the Americans than anyone else. 

Let's hope I don't have to post again next year! And I again am informing everyone like the Nissan Installation guide for the Deflector... "CHECK IT REGULARLY", that is all.

Stephen




aussietrail said:


> I give-up. hahahahaha Install this damn thing at your own risk, am just glad I don't have a sunroof and don't live in Montreal. hehehehe


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Deflector Install*

Ok..

Well I did the install myself this time.. What a stupid design! LOL... I glued the rubber blade on before installing it. What I did this time was not tighten the center tie wraps as hard as they indicated, this way allowing for expansion due to summer heat. It took me about 20 Minutes to install.. not a big deal.. just sitting on the two front seats in the middle with my head up the sunroof.. I felt like the queen! LOL... 

I must say the noise difference having the deflector and sunroof open is much better with it on! So for the price if you buy one... it's worth it... even if you have to replace it once a year.. heheheh.

Stephen


----------

